# Which shrimp to breed?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd like to breed some shrimp in a 10gal species tank, and then when I have enough, transfer some to my 125gal planted. My main concern, is my 6inch black ghost knife. I've not yet witnessed him eat a ghost shrimp (the only specie of shrimp currently in there), but I have a feeling he's behind several of them missing. I'd rather not breed an expensive shrimp, just to have him snack on them at his leisure. I'd like for them to be useful (eat misc algae, dead plant matter, etc) and grow large enough to be safe from BGK.

Options in this area are: cherry reds (which I've already started a colony), crystal reds ($6 each), amanos ($4 each), and bamboo/wood shrimp ($12 each) (a recent find at a random petsmart)

What's my best option here? Are these prices reasonable?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You won't be able to breed Amanos. You need brackish water for the breeding process.

Not sure about bamboo or wood shrimp. I'm trying to breed some RCS right now. =)

And where are you getting CRS for $6 each??


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

epicfish said:


> And where are you getting CRS for $6 each??


Ohio Tropical Fish

He's also located here in Columbus. Is that a good price for the CRS? Would they coexist with my cherries or would I have issues?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I think you're on your way with your cherry shrimp colony. That's pretty much all you can really do in terms of breeding cheap shrimp. If you provide a bunch of cover in your 125 gallon, it's possible that with all the cherries you dump in there that they might create a selfsustaining population inside the tank.

The other option, non breedable would be getting a bunch of Amanos. They last a pretty long time, and grow large enough that your fish shouldn't bother them, and also you'll be able to see and enjoy them.

The prices are reasonable for local areas. You may want to compare prices with www.freshwaterinverts.com on the Amanos after shipping. Bamboo shrimp will filter your water, and not really go after algae.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

$6 would mean low grade CRS. S/SS are like $25 each. Hehehe. Can't wait for my RCS population to boom and then I can move onto CRS. =)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

$6 for low grade Crystal Reds is good. They can live with cherry shrimp without problems. They will not interbreed.

-John N.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think cover will be an issue. This is a pic of my tank just a couple days ago. Maybe if the cherry population takes off, drop 40 or so in the main tank?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can try Bees from freshwaterinverts.com =)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You got plenty of cover in that tank. I'm willing to bet that if you dropped 40 cherries in there, the population would steadily increase.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Let me know if you purchase any CRS from Brian. I've been eyeing his site for a while now.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been to his house. His setup is amazing. I talked to him at the SCCA event a couple sunday's ago, said he's finally got things in a steady rhythm of breeding pairs -> fry-> growout tanks and such.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

burks, me too, but you can choose what you get, so who knows.


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

I got some shrimps from him
All are healthy and great looking. Nice guy to deal with.
my patch are mostly B Grade and 1 S Grade.
The C grade ones have 2 or 3 white lines also. I am very happy with them.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

you'll need salt to breed the bamboo shrimps too. that's my next venture after the amanos. (provided i can borrow that tank from matt ;-) )


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i gotta visit his place soon. his frog set ups are outstanding it seems! i gotta make space for CRS....!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Burks said:


> Let me know if you purchase any CRS from Brian. I've been eyeing his site for a while now.


A few SWOAPE members went to Brian's today to get some CRS. His fishroom is just amazing and so is his frog room. If you get the chance to go to his place by all means do.


----------

